# Paging Dr. Meredith.



## naley_2006 (Aug 19, 2013)

Of course, she didn't come with her own personal McDreamy, but I did get Meredith (who I was told was a blue berk at the time, could someone verify that for me?) around July 8th. She was born on May 8th, so I was lucky to get her at two months and freshly baby faced. I had never owned a rat before, but I have had a puppy since she was six weeks, recently raised chickens from egg up. So I was up for the challenge! For the summer, we stayed at my sister's. My nieces (she would often give my smallest niece whisker kisses) and brother loved her, the rest of my family wasn't and still isn't too fond of rats as pets (unfortunately, sigh). 

At one point this summer, she actually had escaped from her cage because the bar spacing was too large while I was at work. Imagine my sister's surprise when she found her loose! All was well, though. Although none of my family present at the time (I was an hour away at work and couldn't head home as it was right in the morning) were willing to touch her, and she wouldn't come to my little cousin who _was_ willing to touch her because she didn't know him, they had called my brother and managed to get him to come over to coax her out, which she willingly obeyed. Much better story when experienced! But overall, I can't help but think it's super adorable how much she liked my brother.


----------

